# IELTS study material--india



## rmgpl (Jan 17, 2011)

plz someone suggest a good study material for IELTS that i can buy in india
i m in pune.................


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

rmgpl said:


> plz someone suggest a good study material for IELTS that i can buy in india
> i m in pune.................


If you register for the test with British Council, they give you a book by Cambridge containing 4 sample papers, the papers are representative of the actual papers of IELTS


----------



## rmgpl (Jan 17, 2011)

*thanx*



obelixous said:


> If you register for the test with British Council, they give you a book by Cambridge containing 4 sample papers, the papers are representative of the actual papers of IELTS


thanx for ur reply can u give me some more info abt ur application processing especially abt the employment verification....................i am also planning to apply for vc ss.....................i m in IT ......................r u too in IT do u mind if v keep in touch.....................i have some morequestions regarding ACS application ...................plz repl


----------



## LuckyLee (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are not into reading books, try www scottsenglish com, it has all the materials and practicals online, really helped me to get good score, but bit expensive..



rmgpl said:


> plz someone suggest a good study material for IELTS that i can buy in india
> i m in pune.................


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the study material provided by idp and british council is enough, you do not require anything else unless you are really bad in the language.


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

rmgpl said:


> plz someone suggest a good study material for IELTS that i can buy in india
> i m in pune.................


Here is the Cambridge Materials with audio and pdf formats


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

rmgpl said:


> plz someone suggest a good study material for IELTS that i can buy in india
> i m in pune.................


Here is the Cambridge Materials with audio and pdf formats


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

There are a lot of materials available online. You can also check your local bookstore, Flipkart & Amazon


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

rmgpl said:


> plz someone suggest a good study material for IELTS that i can buy in india
> i m in pune.................


Take practice tests to understand the question paper patterns. 

You get practice material when you book for the exam and this is sufficient. You have lot of tests on Youtube, search for ryan IELTS. 

My thoughts - you really cant change your language altogether you can only slightly improve or polish your language with the material. 

All the Best,

Regards, Ga.


----------

